# HDR Sunrise on Beaverdam Reservoir in Loudon County Va



## Trblmkr (Jun 7, 2014)

All of these were taken at the same location, Beaverdam Reservoir in Loudon Country VA. It started off and being a plain morning, nothing in the clouds so I was expecting it to be boring. Nope, I arrived and there was this light fog spread all over the water. These picture in in succession as the sun was coming up.

All are 5 exposures, Manual setting
Processed in LightRoom, PhotomaticPro and Photoshop

1.


20140601 Beaverdam Reservior003 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr

2


20140601 Beaverdam Reservior024 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr

3.


20140601 Beaverdam Reservior044 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr

4.


20140601 Beaverdam Reservior054 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice set.2 is my favorite. Like your composition.   Ed


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yup, 2.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 9, 2014)

I prefer the last one the best. Cool!


----------

